# Ice Sculptures - Cripple Creek, CO



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

We went to eat tonight up in Cripple Creek which is an old mining and now gambling town in Colorado. They do these ice sculptures with chainsaws every year and I thought this years theme was pretty cool.

US Military.....

The wall is a Vietnam War Memorial Wall for the locals...

You can't really do them any justice at night with a camera phone but I thought you all would enjoy anyway.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Those are truely amazing!!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Awesome !

Is there not a song regarding that town ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Those are way cool Chris. I've been there !

That was from "the band" a different cripple creek ...i think

Someone else did a song on cripple creek too...I don't remember who HMMM GOOGLE


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Nah...I thought there was a song that had that name in the lyrics ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Up on Cripple Creek, she sends me
If I spring a leak, she mends me
I don't have to speak, as she defends me
A drunkard's dream if I ever did see one


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Thats some Cool Sculptures Man!! No way we can Honor our Military folks enough for the Job they Do and Have done in the past!! GOD BLESS THE USA!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I'll try to get some better shots soon... really... these do them NO justice.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Its an awesome skill that those guys have.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

It is a shame they melt away.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Up on Cripple Creek, she sends me
> If I spring a leak, she mends me
> I don't have to speak, as she defends me
> A drunkard's dream if I ever did see one


Yeppers I know I knew that name from a song. Thank you buddy.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

wow those are some really awesome pics, sculpters, and what a awesome theme. thank you chris for sharing with us.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

OAC, Family Reunion by David Allan Coe references a Cripple Creek, is that what you are thinking?

Chris, I am sure the photo's don't do justice but they are still great nonetheless. Thank you for sharing, I wish more people took pride in our armed forces and shared similar photos.


----------



## Elad (Sep 16, 2012)

Very.nice work. I lived about 11 miles from Cripple Creek for some 7 or so years. This was before the casinos. Beautiful country up there but a lot of winter!!!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Great pic's.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Elad said:


> Very.nice work. I lived about 11 miles from Cripple Creek for some 7 or so years. This was before the casinos. Beautiful country up there but a lot of winter!!!!


That's exactly why we moved (the winters). We were just down the hill on the HWY 1 side. We technically had a Florissant address but we were right close to the Llama farm there.


----------



## Elad (Sep 16, 2012)

I know what you mean about 2 seasons..........winter and the 4th of July. I do miss the Elk we had in the back yard. They were a nice sight to see in the mornings.


----------



## Alpine Hunter (Jan 2, 2013)

Elad and Chris, I live up in Divide in the Rainbow valley area. There is alot of winter up there, one of the reasons I love it. Havent posted in the introduce yourself thread yet but I will .


----------



## Mav3rick40 (Dec 13, 2012)

Awesome sculptures, I'd like to visit their someday. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

